# My names Joel and I'm addicted



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Holy buckets! I've been laid up for the past 8 days battling sciatica. Not fun.

What that meant was I searched for guns that I want. Of course we all have a list, but man how does one prioritize lol.

I've always wanted to get a 1911, but I really should get a new shotgun (been looking at Benelli M2 turkeys and Escort Turkeys, and Winchester SX3 turkeys), but also want to get a 4 or 6" revolver. Decisions, decisions, decisions.


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

What's on everyone's "want" list?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Hmmm ? I think I might need a 4" 1911 to go with the 3 and 5.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Definitely a new shotgun, love my mossberge 835, but I'd like to get a semi-auto for my yote hunts. So many great options it's hard to make a choice.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Couple firearms on my want list.

Ruger Sp101 22lr revolver, I already have the 357 model.

Ruger M77 Hawkeye Compact stainless steel in 223 or 243

Benelli SuperNova 12 gauge 26" barrel, I already have the Benelli Nova with 28" barrel

Thompson Center Encore Pro Hunter Stainless Steel rifle or pistol


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Desert Eagle .50 cal. and a .50 cal Barrett... But I would take an old BAR...


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

You ain't takin' mine, AZ!

Besides, you already have a "varmint" rifle.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Springfield M1A. Problem being I have got to buy some replacement cattle this year so the gun fund is pretty much non existent.


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Jon, I was looking at the Ruger Sp101s in a 4 or 6" barrel in .357. But those RedHawks in .44 mag would be fun!

I almost pulled the trigger on a supernova, but then started looking at the M2s. Too much Tim on my back. Lol.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I will be looking for a .243 this summer. I had a momentary lapse of judgement with my previous .243. Got my eye on a savage 11 predator model. Might go for a Howa again though.

After that, I might go for a 12ga. I ahve a few shotguns. Almost all of them are older than me. I would like to take advantage of the modern barrel with removable chokes though. Possibly a Rem 870. Nothing fancy. Just practical.


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

Would like a Rem 700 in .308. Other than that I'm pretty satisfied. I've already gotten 4 guns this year so I need to tone it down. Some good optics come next.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

The Redhawk is fun! But, if you'd like to do some hunting, the Blackhawk has an inherently better trigger. Ain't knocking the Redhawk, but even with a Larry Kelly tune (Magnaport Intl.), my trigger won't stack up, although it's acceptable in single action. Hard to show off in double action anyway.

Lots of fun with 180-grain or 200-grain HPs and took deer with the 270-grain Speer Gold Dot. Topped with a red dot works well without the eye-relief issues with magnified LER scopes. Tough as cement nails.


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm still eyeballing shotguns. I think I have thunder chickens on the brain. Any of you guys have any comments in the Mossberg 930?


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

Tuffdaddy said:


> I'm still eyeballing shotguns. I think I have thunder chickens on the brain. Any of you guys have any comments in the Mossberg 930?


930s are great. Comparable to the Remington 1187. Im a pump shotgun guy myself. 870s, and 590s.


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

I've been all over the place this week and finally looked at the 930s. They seem to get good reviews. I think it may be a go. .


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Ok, so I have a few more firearms that have been added to my wish list.

Remington 700 VTR SS bolt action

CZ-USA CZ-527


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

Jonbnks said:


> Ok, so I have a few more firearms that have been added to my wish list.
> Remington 700 VTR SS bolt action
> CZ-USA CZ-527


CZ makes a coach gun with rabbit ear hammers and a case hardened frame that makes me REALLY want to get another credit card!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

glenway said:


> The Redhawk is fun! But, if you'd like to do some hunting, the Blackhawk has an inherently better trigger. Ain't knocking the Redhawk, but even with a Larry Kelly tune (Magnaport Intl.), my trigger won't stack up, although it's acceptable in single action. Hard to show off in double action anyway.


Glen, I just changed the spring on my Redhawk and the triggers great !! Have had many guys want to know who did the trigger work. But I must say when I bought it I had salesman bring everyone he had out front so I could check them out. I never buy revolver without doing this, except the black powder ones I have.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Just a reminder... If you're planning on shooting 3 1/2" mags. buckshot or dead coyote, make sure it has a good recoil pad...or It's semi-auto. There's nothing like detaching your retina.


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Ha! That's the reason I'm looking for a SA with a pistol grip. I have an 1187 now and the stock is too short. First time I patterned it with 3" 4bk with a dead coyote choke, gave myself a bloody nose lol. Picked up the pistol grip stock for it, but I'd rather have a dedicated turkey and coyote gun. The mossy 930 hopefully does the trick.


----------



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

Wanting to build and F-Class rig in 6 Dasher or 6-6.5X47, probably on a Panda F-Class action. Then two Remington Versa Max's one of the Tactical Comp ones and a Waterfowl one. I have an IBM M1 Carbine I have set back I need to pay for. Then a Sig Sauer P226 Legion SAO. This is why my wife is going to kill me, there are more but these are currently top of the list.


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Those Legions are sweet looking. They're definitely on my list.


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Well, I "pulled the trigger" on the Mossberg 930 turkey gun. Should be here later this week. Hopefully it patterns good and helps me put a thunder chicken down in April.

Now to start saving for a 1911 or wheel gun.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Congrats, now post pic when you get it, lol


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

For sure! I'm looking forward to using it. Now I have to find a good petterning choke for it.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

My pal, Joe, shoots a Mossberg 935 (semi-auto) and with the full choke supplied it patterns tighter than my Browning Silver with Browning's turkey choke.


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Good to know. I'll definitely pattern the choke that comes with it first. That would be great if it patterns well. I can't wait till it comes in!


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

I want a good lever action 30-30 and a blackhawk .45L


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

picked up a 20 gauge J C higgins 583.15 bolt action for $75. gonna be my slug gun for short range deer season.

next is ruger redhawk .45 and maybe even ruger blackhawk .45


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Here's my internet photo of my turkey and coyote gun...Ithaca 10 gauge Magnum,32 inch barrel and a solid 12 pounds.


----------



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

The Sig is here, and I ended up with a Glock 19 special run for the Semper Fi foundation. Got to pick my serial # so I went with my birth year. The slide is actually a high polish blued finish instead of the normal matt finish.


----------

